# 120V switch on Res. Audio



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I went to a client home tonight to set up audio streaming from an iPhone to a whole house audio system and found that a speaker wasn't working. I asked the client if there may have been a volume control somewhere and he responded "Only an on/off switch here".

Turned out the previous owner had wired speakers with standard 120V decora toggles in the wall. I know this isn't code but has anyone seen a standard on/off (not variable control) for volume that would meet NEC? I'm concerned as he's considering resale value on the home and wants to make sure all existing is up to code also.

Does anyone see this often??


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have seen what you are talking about. It was similar to a toggle switch. 


But you should use a knob

if you want, look up mute switches


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea anything is better than now. I had to bypass the switch to verify it wasn't the switch causing the issue and sure enough when I pulled it out, it said 120/277 15A.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would use the knobs, they are cheap enough. Monoprice, ebay, what ever. 

When it comes to low voltage **** like that, the code is a lot easier. 

You will need to get the voltage/wattage specs of the system, and just buy some knobs that match to it


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would use the knobs, they are cheap enough. Monoprice, ebay, what ever. 

When it comes to low voltage **** like that, the code is a lot easier. 

You will need to get the voltage/wattage specs of the system, and just buy some knobs that match to it


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a loudspeaker switch. It's an A-B switch but if you don't connect the B, it's an On/Off switch.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-571&FTR=300-571

Other than the fire safety rules for in-wall speaker wire, I don't think that the NEC has rules about loudspeaker controles.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

You can use any kind of switch for turning speakers on and off.
If they want volume control, you want to get an impedance matching volume control. Don't use a 70 volt volume control on an 8 ohm system.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeff is correct, nothing wrong with using a 120v/15a switch and as long as the switch is not in a box with line voltage conductors there is no code issue. I guess the customer just wanted everything to look uniform. That said, I wouldn't use them for audio because there are more suitable controls available and there are some that match the Decora look.

-Hal


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if Russound or Proficient makes a mute type decora?


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.russound.com/volumecontrol_overview.php

I see nothing in Proficient. A "mute switch" is used with a microphone. Use a volume control which will turn the speakers off also.

-Hal


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I know Proficient makes them in both indoor and outdoor as I install several each week but I was hoping for a mute switch. I suppose the 120V switch will have to stay for the meantime.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, first off lets not call this a mute switch because that's not what it is. It's an on-off switch and the problem is I have never seen one made for speakers. I've seen toggle switches mounted through a hole in a blank wall plate but rarely is that done because a volume control offers the same functionality. 

Like I said, there is nothing wrong with using the Decora's, just a little unprofessional. If it ain't broke don't fix it.

-Hal


----------

